# nada

## faemin

...Last edited by faemin on Sun Dec 02, 2012 9:56 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Ant P.

Use FastCGI over a socket if you want to run web apps as separate users. Running everything as apache modules in the same process address space is not a secure configuration, for obvious reasons.

----------

